# Bigdrowdy1



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Many of you remember Rodney I'm sure. I spoke to him a few weeks back and failed to let you all know that his Dad passed away. His Mom had passed about three years ago. When I spoke to him after his Dad passed he was still in Oklahoma at his Dads place tying up loose ends. He's back at work now but as any good son would be he's still hurting. If you're so inclined say a prayer for him or if you have time shoot him a call or a text. I know he'll appreciate hearing from his PT family.

For those of you who communicate with me on Facebook please note that I have deleted my account due to their political bias. I am on Parler( Donald Armbruster should they come back on line.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry it hear this I was thinking about him the other day and was going to post if anyone heard from him thank you for letting us know Don


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Don, I also was thinking of him the other day, prayers sent.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

was wondering what became of him. sorry to hear about his dad but glad to hear he's still with us.

ain't seen praire wolf around for a while either??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ed is on FB or was the last I knew. He's all about riding his Harley and his legion buddies.

No, not that way !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I think about Big D often - especially when I'm turkey hunting with one of his custom calls. A good man!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Ed is on FB or was the last I knew. He's all about riding his Harley and his legion buddies.
> 
> No, not that way !


rotflmao!

sure glad you added that last line and cleared that up.

not that there's any thing wrong with that. :wink: pursuit of happiness and all that. :biggrin:

donald has a gift for making coyote calls.

for that matter so does ed!


----------

